# fox trouble



## irishgoat (Jan 25, 2014)

fox helped himself to two of my hens this week. anyone got any tips to keep fox away.I dont have gun so sadly that not an option


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Getting one or getting a livestock dog.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I use traps.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lock the hens inside a SECURE shelter if possible. Livestock Guardian dogs like Lori suggested. LGD's would be a HUGE deterrent to a fox!


----------



## irishgoat (Jan 25, 2014)

thanks all ithink ill go for dog option will be easier than improving my fencing


----------

